# Good eBay find



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Although it took twenty two days to deliver, this long awaited baby finally arrived.
For $25.68 USD (shipping incl.), I thought it was a good deal.

The detailing on the handle and at the base of the fork goes right through the mirror polished 304 steel frame
(9.5mm gauge). Comes in a nice presentation box as well.

A comfortable shoot for a versatile catty. Fork tips are very well shaped and finished. Made for looped (and pseudo) tubes as well as ball in tube attachment.

If you patiently shop around on eBay you occasionally find really good buys, this is one of them. Considering the quality of the design, price, polish and aesthetics, this was a bargain.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Those fork tips are especially interesting. Good bargain, good score.*


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice water jet cut. For the price it's a fantastic deal for a flat pocketable strong as a bull shooter. Stainless no less? Geez, it's forever. Interesting attachments.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Nice water jet cut. For the price it's a fantastic deal for a flat pocketable strong as a bull shooter. Stainless no less? Geez, it's forever. Interesting attachments.


It's actually wire EDM cut.


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

"It's actually wire EDM cut."

I think you're right Eric. I couldn't understand how clean, precise and detailed cuts could be made through hard materials.
Curiosity got the better of me so I found this clip that shows how it's done. Expensive and power hungry setup isn't it.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Onyx said:


> "It's actually wire EDM cut."
> 
> I think you're right Eric. I couldn't understand how clean, precise and detailed cuts could be made through hard materials.
> Curiosity got the better of me so I found this clip that shows how it's done. Expensive and power hungry setup isn't it.


Yah, basically it's a hot wire that vaporizes the material though high electricity. You can use the process with a solid positive to make a hollow negative for injection moulding, extremely detailed.


----------



## Raj (Nov 11, 2015)

Brought similar stuff from aliexpress looks like stainless steel and posted as one.. But after totaling about 2000 shots, bam the fork broke and flew with the ammo.. Happy it don't break before I fired it... Else I would have lost an eye for sure.. Have another one but I am scared now... They are not steel actually.. So buyers beware..


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Raj said:


> Brought similar stuff from sus looks like stainless steel and posted as one.. But after totaling about 2000 shots, bam the fork broke and flew with the ammo.. Happy it don't break before I fired it... Else I would have lost an eye for sure.. Have another one but I am scared now... They are not steel actually.. So buyers beware..


Raj,

I agree with you that one should be cautious when buying from unknown sources, particularly online ones. Safety and quality usually come at a price. It is unrealistic to expect good value if the product is priced suspiciously low. Bargains do exist, but It takes a trained eye, some experience and a bit of luck to differentiate the cheap knock off from the real thing. Most of us will take a chance on rare occasions in the hope of getting that bargain while avoiding unscrupulous sellers.

I happen to know and trust the vendor who sold me the above slingshot and have bought several from him over the past two years. It is the real McCoy.

I will continue buying "...similar stuff" from good sources.

The critical point is safety first, value second. If you have a legitimate doubt about product safety DON'T BUY. Being a dankung tube type collector for five

years, I am well aware of the risk of buying sight unseen.

Having said that, Forum members have also reported catastrophic failures of many other kinds of materials, laminates, HDPE, naturals, board cuts and other similar stuff.

CAVEAT EMPTOR


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Love the shape and design. Good score.


----------



## FixItDuck (Jan 10, 2016)

Onyx said:


> Although it took twenty two days to deliver, this long awaited baby finally arrived.
> For $25.68 USD (shipping incl.), I thought it was a good deal.
> 
> The detailing on the handle and at the base of the fork goes right through the mirror polished 304 steel frame
> ...


Hi onyx
Do you have the eBay link? To the seller or the product?


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello FixItDuck,

My apology for the long overdue response. Have not kept up with this thread.
Here is the requested link if you are still interested.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pterosaur-304-Stainless-Steel-Slingshot-Hunter-Dualused-CNC-Rubber-Band-Catapult-/131531657753?hash=item1e9fe5d219:g:s7EAAOSwNSxVdTc2

It's an excellently designed quality product at a great price. I would like to hear what you think, should you decide to buy one.


----------

